# Freaking out Possibly ate glass



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Ok, so Apparently while I was at school Sasha decided she need to eat the butter, which was in a glass butter container. The container shattered, and the butter is gone. I don't think she would have ate any big pieces, but my concern is little glass shards. She seems to be acting normal, but I'll be staying up late to watch her behavior. My question is what kind of things should I be looking for. I wish I could have seen the color of the pee she just did(looking for blood in the urine), but it's dark so I couldn't see anything.


----------



## fg2chase

well, im no Dog Expert but if the urinary system is anything like Humans there likely won't be blood in the urine. Urine is filtered directly from blood in the bloodstream by the kidneys, if there is going to be blood it will be in the feces.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

fg2chase said:


> well, im no Dog Expert but if the urinary system is anything like Humans there likely won't be blood in the urine. Urine is filtered directly from blood in the bloodstream by the kidneys, if there is going to be blood it will be in the feces.


This is good to know, thank you. I'm going to take a flashlight out and see if she pooped ( I had to run inside and get the phone real fast so I don't know if she did or not, but I'll go look)


----------



## NancyJ

Blood in the stools. I would be inclined (someone please correct me if wrong) to give her a good bit of white bread to cushion and help it out. Grim ate a lightbulb once and that was the vets suggestion then.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Just looked and didn't see anything that looked fresh, but looked at what as there and there didn't seem to be any blood


----------



## TaraM1285

My vets have also recommended feeding white bread as a cushion for glass ingestion.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

jocoyn said:


> Blood in the stools. I would be inclined (someone please correct me if wrong) to give her a good bit of white bread to cushion and help it out. Grim ate a lightbulb once and that was the vets suggestion then.


will try that.


----------



## Twyla

On one of Woolf's experiments with eating things, the front desk told me about her dog eating a straight pin. She had talked with the vet and was told to feed white bread to her dog. She fed almost a whole loaf of bread she said 

It did cushion the pin.


----------



## fg2chase

TaraM1285 said:


> My vets have also recommended feeding white bread as a cushion for glass ingestion.


My dogs won't eat bread unless it's been covered in peanut butter or something.. So try that if they won't just eat the bread plus maybe the peanut butter would glue the glass to it until it is broken down but by then the solid poop might encase the glass.


----------



## Emoore

This happened to me once. I took the dogs to the vet and they were given a medicine that coats the digestive tract, acting like a liquid bandage. I'm sorry I don't remember the name of the medicine.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

I fed her three slices, does that seem like enough?


----------



## Stosh

Guess you can put butter on it- we know she likes that! Hope she's ok


----------



## fg2chase

oh and btw, blood in poop will appear as dark black poop in humans as opposed to brown, May or may not be the same for dogs...


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

I don't have any advice just want to say that I hope that she is ok.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I don't have any advice just want to say that I hope that she is ok.


Thanks; me too. I don't know what I'd do if something happens to her. She's my life, and this would be really terrible since it would be my fault. I know better than to leave anything on the counter.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> Thanks; me too. I don't know what I'd do if something happens to her. She's my life, and this would be really terrible since it would be my fault. I know better than to leave anything on the counter.


I googled some info and came up with this; feed her a couple cotton balls (they say that vets use this method) or you can give her dog supplemental fiber such as whole wheat or a high-fiber bread, canned pumpkin, or Metamucil these things will help her to pass the glass sort of pad up her poop.

I know how awful you must feel, but we all make mistakes. I can tell you love her very much. Good luck to you both.


----------



## KSdogowner

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> Just looked and didn't see anything that looked fresh, but looked at what as there and there didn't seem to be any blood


Did you also check her mouth. I imagine that if she ate glass and chewed, there would be cuts. Hoping for no glass in her system at all. Please keep us posted.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

I did go ahead and feed her some bread. I don't even know for sure she ate some, but I would be pretty surprised if she didn't eat some just in the process of eating the butter, but I really don't know. I guess now all I can do is watch and wait. I swear I'm gonna be grey before I'm even 21 because of this girl.


----------



## NancyJ

Well if she ever eats a can of shoe waterproofing. 
White Bread from the animal poison control number

I think every dog owner should have an emergency loaf of white bread


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

KSdogowner said:


> Did you also check her mouth. I imagine that if she ate glass and chewed, there would be cuts. Hoping for no glass in her system at all. Please keep us posted.


I don't see anything, but then again if she did it early on when I left (5:30ish) it may be hard to see by now. I will for sure keep everyone posted.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

jocoyn said:


> Well if she ever eats a can of shoe waterproofing.
> White Bread from the animal poison control number
> 
> I think every dog owner should have an emergency loaf of white bread


Do you know how much I should feed her. I did three slices; does that seem like enough?


----------



## NancyJ

I fed 6 or 7 I think. I figured the more I fed the better and the quicker it would move things along. I don't know what is appropriate though.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

jocoyn said:


> I fed 6 or 7 I think. I figured the more I fed the better and the quicker it would move things along. I don't know what is appropriate though.


I'll go ahead and feed her a couple more.


----------



## KZoppa

Sounds like she's getting bread for dinner. Riley was our eat everything he could get his mouth on dog. I remember my mother in law calling me at work one night freaking out because she was convinced he'd not only eaten an entire leather shoe but had tried drinking some juice out of a glass on the table and tipped the glass. The glass fell, shattered and it was like a field day for him. They rushed him to the vet while I tried to get off work. The vet kept bread on hand for glass ingestions and he spent a few nights in doggie ICU but luckily everything passed safely. The shoe he'd apparently been hiding and eating peices here and there like a snack addict but they did xray him and found a pretty large peice in there. Was not a fun weekend for a pregnant woman with one accident prone pooch. 

its scary but just keep an eye on her. give her a good amount of bread and possibly schedule a checkup appointment for her in the morning just to be sure. Hope she's okay!


----------



## NancyJ

Our weirdest dog was Rainbow the English Springer Spaniel

First she ate Strawberry Shortcakes HEAD (much to my daughter's devestation)-then a string of other toys.

She ate a pack of bic disposable razors
An ink pen
a lighter
A 2lb bag or Christmas Hersheys' Kisses (and decorated our whole yard with colored foil)
A tube of lipstick
andy many many many other things.

She was very healthy until she developed congestive heart failure at 14 then passed away within about a month of her first symptoms.


----------



## KZoppa

jocoyn said:


> Our weirdest dog was Rainbow the English Springer Spaniel
> 
> First she ate Strawberry Shortcakes HEAD (much to my daughter's devestation)-then a string of other toys.
> 
> She ate a pack of bic disposable razors
> An ink pen
> a lighter
> A 2lb bag or Christmas Hersheys' Kisses (and decorated our whole yard with colored foil)
> A tube of lipstick
> andy many many many other things.
> 
> She was very healthy until she developed congestive heart failure at 14 then passed away within about a month of her first symptoms.


 

THATS CRAZY!!!! Riley tried to eat a pack of razors once but i got to him before he could. I swear that dog has cost us more in vet bills in the last 6 years than we'll have spent when we're done paying off my Xterra. He did the hershey's kisses one though. Most colorful snow i think i've ever seen!


----------



## NancyJ

The older we get the smarter we get. Rainbow was born in 1989 I believe.

Sigh but Beau did a run by and grabbed a poop bag from my dispenser hanging off my belt and swalled a small piece of that but I pried most of it out of his mouth. Who knows why on earth dogs eat everything. You would not catch a cat doing this nonsense.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Go ahead and give her 5 or 6 slices and you can do it tomorrow also., it won't hurt at all.
Holly ate my glasses once, ate a lens and not sure if it went in whole or broken apart. I gave her bread and she finally pooped it out a couple of days later.


----------



## msvette2u

I'd second the cotton balls, soaked in milk. But not more than like 5-6 for a 50lb. dog.
I fed my dog some after he got in the trash and ate a chicken carcass. Our vet said bread does nothing, but apparently others feel it does. Then I heard cotton balls do nothing. 
We had a dog eat a paper clip and we fed him bread, and he was okay. We watched his poop closely for a day or so


----------



## KZoppa

jocoyn said:


> The older we get the smarter we get. Rainbow was born in 1989 I believe.
> 
> Sigh but Beau did a run by and grabbed a poop bag from my dispenser hanging off my belt and swalled a small piece of that but I pried most of it out of his mouth. Who knows why on earth dogs eat everything. *You would not catch a cat doing this nonsense*.


So true.


----------



## msvette2u

Well, then again I left a hook baited when I was a small child living in Alaska, and the cat ate all the fish hooks. We had to bring her to the vet. My parents were pissed! I learned to unbait hooks and put them in the tackle box!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Well I'm glad to hear that it probably won't be serious. I've kinda decided she probably ate some (I would be surprised if she ate big chunks, but small ones maybe) because I just remembered that when I came in I was on the phone with my mom and I was like, "her water is a weird color" it wasn't red, but if it was only a little blood it wouldn't turn it red. I thought maybe she'd stepped in her dish, but I've never seen her do that before. I'm guessing now she cut her mouth a little and that's what was turning the water colors.


----------



## LisaT

The butter could induce pancreatitis, in prone dogs. Watch for a tight, tense abdomen.


----------



## iBaman

jocoyn said:


> You would not catch a cat doing this nonsense.


You've obviously never met my cat. Leave a pot of mac and cheese on the stove? Oh yeah. She's on that like flies to a dog turd. Then she goes and throws it up everywhere. She also ate ribbons, strings, paper, bags, wood stain (and tracked it ALL over the apartment. THAT was miserable to clean up), shoe laces, gerbil anything...She was nuts. my friend who took her is figuring this out xD


----------



## CaliBoy

LisaT said:


> The butter could induce pancreatitis, in prone dogs. Watch for a tight, tense abdomen.


Oh oh. My boy has gotten to the butter, or to buttered things, and I never thought about pancreatitis. I'm going to be a lot more careful with butter now in the future.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Update:
This morning she pooped and everything looked normal. I went ahead and fed her a few more slices of bread, just in case. Thank you all for your support last night. It really meant a lot.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> Update:
> This morning she pooped and everything looked normal. I went ahead and fed her a few more slices of bread, just in case. Thank you all for your support last night. It really meant a lot.


Glad to hear that she doing well-still keeping my fingers crossed for her.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Glad that your girl is doing ok.


----------



## Karin

So glad to hear that she's doing well. What a scare!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Thanks y'all! It really was a scare and I'm still watchin' her just to be on the safe side but I think we're out of the woods. She's runnin' around being a goon


----------



## KZoppa

glad to hear she's good!


----------



## GSKnight

This happened to me yesterday... found a broken jar 

I followed the vet's instructions and he seems fine... but it FREAKED me out!!!

I should have known there would be a thread on the subject here.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Just out of curiosity what were your vet's instructions?


----------



## GSKnight

Check his mouth for cuts... no cuts is a good sign. Then give him diarrhea. I gave him a big helping of beef fat... it did the trick too... believe me!!! Check for blood. If you see blood in the poop... get him to the ER.


----------

